# MARRIOTT BEACHPLACE GUEST ROOM FEB 24-MAR 3 FORT LAUDERDALE



## pwrshift (Jan 15, 2019)

Due to family illness I can't use my Marriott BeachPlace guest room this year.  It contains a 1 King bed plus Sofa bed, TV, Balcony, Kitchenette, for the week of February 24 to March 3, 2019.  Marriott's current rate for the guest room that week is $354USD per night or $2,483 for the week.  Check it out here:

_https://www.marriott.com/reservation/rateListMenu.mi_

As I own it, *I'd can rent it in your name for $700* for the whole week to cover that portion of the annual maintenance.  Can be paid to my PayPal account to make it easier.  Let's discuss.

If you haven't been to BeachPlace it is located at 21 South Fort Lauderdale Beach Blvd., right next to the Ritz Carlton with many other luxury hotels and restaurants north of our location..and a host of other eateries just south.  And of course, a beautiful blue wave beachfront steps away.

There's shopping in the complex including CVS, clothing, and eating establishments.  You probably won't need a car, but there is parking in the building - $14/day.   The airport is a 15 minute taxi ride.  Enjoy.

Here's a video I took from the balcony a few years ago.  I call it 'My Million Dollar View".  Enjoy.

_




If you need further information contact me through TUG (pwrshift) or email at dbm@powershift.ca_


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 15, 2019)

pwrshift said:


> Due to family illness I can't use my Marriott BeachPlace guest room this year.
> ............
> _If you need further information contact me through TUG (pwrshift) or email at dbm@powershift.ca_




Sorry to hear, Brian. I hope all goes well.  You may try Concierge Realty.  They may be able to help you.  I've used them for years.  Marcy is the Rental Coordinator there.  Marcy Ready <marcy@concierge-team.com>

Mods, please delete the email address if this is breaking any rules. Terry


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear this.  Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Beachspace (Jan 18, 2019)

I think you still get free parking too since you are an owner/guest of an owner. Be sure to add that little bonus too since its about $15-$20/day to park if you pay the hotel rate.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 19, 2019)

Here's a little video I put together on the Marriott Guest Studio room...all redecorated and looks very nice.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?ar=2&o=U&video_id=5ilz6XofYy0


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 2, 2019)

pwrshift said:


> Here's a little video I put together on the Marriott Guest Studio room...all redecorated and looks very nice.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?ar=2&o=U&video_id=5ilz6XofYy0



All rented thanks.

Brian


----------

